# What should I get for my birthday?



## Lapai (Mar 30, 2021)

my birthday is on april 9th and im asking the furry forums what I should get


----------



## Play3r (Mar 30, 2021)

Just get whatever you want that you can afford.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

A present!
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 30, 2021)

One year older.


----------



## Kumali (Mar 30, 2021)

Well here I am amongst you
And I'm here because I'm here
And I'm only twelve months older
Than I was this time last year.

- Old Irish song


----------



## Punji (Mar 30, 2021)

Get yourself a cheesecake to celebrate!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 30, 2021)

Firstly, I wish you a happy upcoming birthday and I hope you have a great time.

Secondly, I were you, I would consider getting something that you could enjoy for a long time, such as a instrument, or video game, or book about something you love. It could also be something that is very meaningful to you.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

Lapai said:


> my birthday is on april 9th and im asking the furry forums what I should get


my friend's birthday is April 1st.

he's struggling with finances so i'm giving them money as a present.

could you tell us something about your spirit so we know what kind of things they like?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2021)

A year of, well, not eating too much cake would be a start. xD

_have cake smudged all over his face_
..What?

On a more serious note, I'd recommend maybe getting a game or something if you fancy those.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 30, 2021)

A cool new t shirt =0


----------



## Lapai (Mar 30, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> A cool new t shirt =0


like?


----------



## Lapai (Mar 30, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> A year of, well, not eating too much cake would be a start. xD
> 
> _have cake smudged all over his face_
> ..What?
> ...


game!!1


Kumali said:


> Well here I am amongst you
> And I'm here because I'm here
> And I'm only twelve months older
> Than I was this time last year.
> ...


I am irish!!!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Mar 30, 2021)

Lapai said:


> my birthday is on april 9th and im asking the furry forums what I should get


Mine is April 7th.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 30, 2021)

Lapai said:


> like?


Maybe a graphic tee of something you are into? I'm bad at this.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 30, 2021)

Or maybe a game, that sounds a lot better. XD


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 30, 2021)

A cactus.

I was going to suggest a pet or something but pets shouldn't be presents.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 30, 2021)

Beastars Volume 1


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Don't really like beastars


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> A cactus.
> 
> I was going to suggest a pet or something but pets shouldn't be presents.


maybe..


----------



## Lapai (Mar 31, 2021)

Punji said:


> Get yourself a cheesecake to celebrate!


I'm getting kind of fat >_>


----------



## Good Boy Avery (Mar 31, 2021)

Lapai said:


> I'm getting kind of thicc ^_^


Fix'd. Be fat and happy, sing in the shower, run that pedestrian over, smell those roses! It's your special day, you deserve to he happy!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 31, 2021)

Lapai said:


> Don't really like beastars



And you call yourself a furry!?
ಠ ೧ ಠ


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Apr 1, 2021)

A nice diner for yourself and maybe get a new tshirt/outfit (thats what id like to do anyways.)


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 2, 2021)

Lapai said:


> I'm getting kind of fat >_>


I'm getting fat but I still eat cheesecake. Life's too short, enjoy yourself.


----------



## Faustus (Apr 6, 2021)

I think you should get an appointment to be a blood donor.
In fact, why wait until your birthday? Go get your coat. I'll wait.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2021)

Player said:


> Just get whatever you want that you can afford.



I'd say the opposite--Get what you can NOT afford! It's not like you can get an excuse for those everyday! OwO


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 6, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I'd say the opposite--Get what you can NOT afford! It's not like you can get an excuse for those everyday! OwO


I'm onboard with this. I'm a penny-pinching saver by nature and I rarely splurge. So it's really fun when I allow myself spend more than I would normally spend. Of course, take "what you can not afford" in your own context and don't lose your home over it. (Unless you're on a self-destructive streak and want to really go out with a bang and a lot of debt).

But pamper yourself! It's a special occasion; get some Happy Birthday banners to put around your house / yard, some nice flowers to sit by your computer, and do some fun online shopping!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

Lapai said:


> my birthday is on april 9th and im asking the furry forums what I should get


@Lapai Well, if you can't afford tickets to Fiji... then, yo.... you should totally get this guy..... he's smart, loyal, and - he'll love you forever, if you give him a good home.


----------



## Lapai (Apr 8, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> @Lapai Well, if you can't afford tickets to Fiji... then, yo.... you should totally get this guy..... he's smart, loyal, and - he'll love you forever, if you give him a good home.


aweeeeeeeee


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 14, 2021)

Lapai said:


> aweeeeeeeee


Fiji is very nice.... (believe me).





But - coyotes are just as awesome, (trust me there also)..... if you love us, we'll love you back unconditionally and loyally. It's the best kind of Furry friend you could possibly ask for.


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

Maybe a new game on steam.


----------



## Erix (May 9, 2021)

Dreammaker33 said:


> Maybe a new game on steam.


I think you’re a month too late Dream. The birthday was on April 9th apparently xD


----------

